# zfs send fails with "internal error: Invalid argument"



## underscore (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to use snapshots and [CMD=""]zfs send[/CMD] to do backups, but it fails due to an internal error:


```
# zfs send system/owncloud@day0 | gzip > /tmp/test.gz
internal error: Invalid argument                                                         
[1]    79689 abort (core dumped)  zfs send system/owncloud@day0 |                        
79690 done                 gzip > /tmp/test.gz
```

System ist 9.0-RELEASE, BUT with zpool version 15 / zfs version 4 (failed upgrade so far, see here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34964)

Am I doing something wrong? Is this because of my messed up ZFS-installation?

Thanks!


----------



## Sebulon (Oct 9, 2012)

underscore said:
			
		

> Is this because of my messed up ZFS-installation?



Probably. ItÂ´s supposed to "just work". IÂ´ve seen many examples of people using send to an archive, so itÂ´s nothing "weird" in that sense.

I just tried using the same procedure myself and it "just worked" with 9.0-RELEASE-p4. The difference between our systems is that I compile my world and kernel instead of using freebsd-update.

/Sebulon


----------



## underscore (Oct 15, 2012)

I rebuilt the kernel and world, and now it works fine! Thanks!


----------

